# New Sony STR-DN1080 hdmi arc not working with Tivo?



## dpr64 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all, quick question on connection a new sony A/V receiver in place of the older Yamaha... On the old Yamaha, I had the hdmi out in the ARC output and it did fine.. With the new Sony, I have to use the 2nd hdmi out as the ARC output has no video and pulsing sound.
Am I missing something obvious? The Tivo Roamio Plus in in the HDMI SAT/Cable TV input now.. before it was in a random hdmi input, number 2 to be exact on the Yamaha.

2 pics of the backside of each. So similar yet function differently or is the new Sony broke/malfunctioning?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Doesn't the Remote select the different HDMI Output's?

Like for if you had both a Flat Panel TV and a Projector?

-KP


----------



## dpr64 (Aug 26, 2008)

It does/can but the ARC output on the SONY has no sound and bad audion.. I am changing the hdmi from A to B which are the 2 different ones on the Sony..


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a 1070, but I'm not using ARC. Are you trying to use ARC from the TV instead of the audio from the SAT/CATV input?


----------



## dpr64 (Aug 26, 2008)

rbronco21 said:


> I have a 1070, but I'm not using ARC. Are you trying to use ARC from the TV instead of the audio from the SAT/CATV input?


I am using the HDMI from the Tivo to the Sony A/V SAT/CATV input and the ARC output from the SONY to the Samsung TV. That does not work but when I switch the ARC output from the sony to the alternate hdmi output, it does work...


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It's typical for an AV Receiver to not pass the source Audio out its HDMI Out port as it expects to be doing the audio. Sometimes there's an option to toggle that feature.

-KP


----------



## dpr64 (Aug 26, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> It's typical for an AV Receiver to not pass the source Audio out its HDMI Out port as it expects to be doing the audio. Sometimes there's an option to toggle that feature.
> 
> -KP


What would one do if it was a blue ray player or some other hdmi device? Here is a rough sketch of my pathway...


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What do you mean?

The AV Receiver would handle the audio for those, too...?

EDIT: Many of the newer receivers also have a pass-through-when-off feature that passes a source through to the HDMI Out when the Receiver is turned off. Often it's selectable which Input Port is used, or has the option for the 'last' input used.

-KP


----------



## dpr64 (Aug 26, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> The AV Receiver would handle the audio for those, too...?
> 
> -KP


Okay, forget what I said about the blue ray player... I need to focus on what I have. I am thinking that I have to disable ARC somehow in the TV and or the Sony stereo receiver..?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You just turn that off in the Settings...

-KP


----------



## dpr64 (Aug 26, 2008)

I will give it a try on Tuesday...


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

From Sony:

*MULTI CHANNEL AV RECEIVERSTR-DN1080*



*No image appears on the TV screen.*

Try pressing the input button on the remote control or turning INPUT SELECTOR on the receiver to select the input to which you want to listen.
Set your TV to the appropriate input mode.
Make sure that cables are correctly and securely connected to devices.
Disconnect the HDMI cable from the receiver and TV and then reconnect the cable.
Set [HDMI Signal Format] of the selected input to [Standard format] in the [HDMI Settings] menu.
Some playback devices need to be set up. Refer to the operating instructions supplied with each device.
Be sure to use a High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet when you view images or listen to sound, especially for 1080p, Deep Color (Deep Colour), 4K or 3D transmission. Premium High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet that supports 18 Gbps is required for 4K/60p 4:4:4, 4:2:2 and 4K/60p 4:2:0 10 bit etc.
The output of the HDMI video signals of the receiver may be set to [HDMI OFF]. In this case, press HDMI OUT to set to [HDMI A], [HDMI B], or [HDMI A + B].
If you want to play HDCP 2.2 content, connect the receiver to an HDMI input jack of a TV that supports HDCP 2.2.
From here:

STR-DN1080 | Help Guide | No image appears on the TV screen.

Try setting the TiVO to 1080P on HDMI-2 and then try HDMI-1 again.

-KP


----------



## dpr64 (Aug 26, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> From Sony:
> 
> *MULTI CHANNEL AV RECEIVERSTR-DN1080*
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking that up, I will give it a try.


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah, try turning ARC off on the TV. Or use HDMI 1 on the TV that isn't ARC. You won't be using ARC, you'll be using the receiver to grab the audio before it outputs to the TV. This receiver does allow you to pass through audio while it's off, but that isn't the issue here.


----------

